
Quantum computation demystified: Shor's algorithm explained in a way that many people can understand. - amichail
http://scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=208
======
motoko
I modded this up because I enjoyed this explanation, but second thought, I
would like to revoke my +1. This isn't topical to start-ups. Is this a feature
that could be added in the future?

